

Show HN: An anonymous blog where everyone is a moderator - zachlatta

Got started with Rails earlier this week. Thought it'd be fun if I built something quick based on the introductory tutorial<p>I've always been fascinated by the actions of others when complete and absolute anonymity is granted. Especially when they are put into a position of power.<p>The goal of this project is simply to see what happens to the site. Have at it!<p>https://anonblog.herokuapp.com/
======
zachlatta
Clicky: <https://anonblog.herokuapp.com/>

